# Ascend fs12t



## New2Florida

anyone use these. I'm currently in a OK scrambler 12' but for some reason the but area stays filled with water. Getting annoying since colder months are come I need something to stay dry in. 

I saw them at Bass Pro and really look the design. 

Just wondering how they handled in Okay water. And tracking.


----------



## Bravo87

Haven't heard much negative about them


----------



## clynch

I'm looking at this yak too because of the price. The newest model fs12t looks pretty good! I don't think they are rotomolded. From what I read on the internet earlier models might have been prone to leaks in the scuppers where they were attached. That worries me a might.


----------



## Geauxwin

I have about 4 months heavy use on mine. It's been a do-it-all boat for me. I've used BTB rig trips, flats fishing and marsh fishing. I didn't want to put a lot of money into a yak after being very new to the sport. If I had, certainly would have looked at higher end models. 

I did some research prior to purchase and the main knocks against the boat were:

"It's heavy"
I'm not a big guy and load mine on top of my jeep solo. It's not a torpedo in the water, but still paddles well.

"It doesn't track well"
If you know how to paddle properly, not a big issue.

"There's flex in the hull."
I stand 80% of the time and have had no issues with flex.

I ended up buying the yak primarily due to affordability, ability to stand and the raised seat. To this point it has met my expectations.


----------



## clynch

That would make it an excellent first yak. As a first timer I'm hesitant to part with big bucks.


----------



## Robin

Get it..............!!!!


----------



## usmcpararigger

How well does the newer fs12t perform out in the gulf? I'm torn between the fs12t and the perception pescador.


----------



## andrewsa43

It was my first yak and the best around at that price. I wouldn't recommend it for BTB. The bottom is almost flat and it doesn't really cut through the waves well. I don't think it paddles well, meaning it takes a lot of effort to get through the water. Its not a bad boat, good for close inshore fishing especially if you are on a budget.


----------



## KingMe!!!

I just picked one up last night for all the reasons listed above. Have not used it yet..


----------



## usmcpararigger

The fs12t looks really good, I like the open layout and the upgraded seat and looks like a native slayer. I appreciate the feedback. I have heard good reviews about the pescador but I'm tempted to fork out the money and just get the slayer.


----------



## usmcpararigger

Has ascend also fix the leak issue I have been reading about?


----------



## KingMe!!!

So I took mine out today for about two hours just to paddle around. Paddled nicely, was really stable, tracked pretty well, and no water intrusion on the inside. overall happy with it so far. Some water does collect on the deck in places from the paddle that does not drain through the scuppers but the scuppers did not seem to leak inside the yak.


----------



## andrewsa43

Don't put anything in the waterproof hatch on the deck. It generally had more water in it that anywhere else on the kayak


----------



## DarthWader50

I have a pescado and its a good entry level boat, but leaves a lot to be desired. Tracks really well though, have no complaints there. I may sell mine after this year and go to the ascend because of the stability and open layout. I really want to be able to stand and can't in the pesc.


----------



## Pilotdad

I bought the Ascend FS12T about a month ago or so and I really have enjoyed it. It is my first kayak so I really have nothing to compare it to. I have however, been in the Gulf 3 times and felt very comfortable. One day was flat the other had some rollers and breakers. I did flip it on my first attempt in on the breakers day, but may have been inexperience. I have not had any leaks and the wide open space is definitely convenient. 

All in all I have been very happy with my purchase as it fits my needs just fine.


----------



## Pilotdad

One problem I did have with my Ascend fs12t was the deck cracked where the front seat rest sits. I did not notice the crack until I got back home. The hull was taking on water and sitting low in the water while i was out fishing that day. At any rate, I took it back up to Bass Pro after calling them and they replaced it no questions asked. Great customer service.


----------



## Travismdrury

New2Florida said:


> anyone use these. I'm currently in a OK scrambler 12' but for some reason the but area stays filled with water. Getting annoying since colder months are come I need something to stay dry in.
> 
> I saw them at Bass Pro and really look the design.
> 
> Just wondering how they handled in Okay water. And tracking.


I bought a FS128T Ascend from Bass Pro couple weeks back. I've had waves coming over bow and the inside of kayak stayed dry. Its a wide Kayak and is very stable. I am really happy with it so far.


----------

